
Chernobyl Is Going to Become a Solar Farm - jonbaer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/green-tech/a23979/solar-farm-chernobyl/
======
AverageCanadian
Pretty neat idea. The article seemed a little light on details though. Are the
transmission lines still adequate to transmit the energy?

